# HD locals from Roanoke Va?



## bos (Mar 10, 2005)

Hello all, first post...

I have a question about hd locals from roanoke. I have an hdtv with a built in tuner. Thinking about getting an off air antenna for locals. I live 40 miles or so away from the local tower place. And I was thinking about buying the tv 38 terk antenna, the long range direction antenna. 

It's expensive, a question I have though before I buy it is...you think will I be able to pick the locals up good from that antenna living that far away? And I also I assume they do broadcast shows in hd from roanoke dont they? Do they have a list someplace so I can look at what comes in on hd or not? 

Thanks, am new to hd...would like to get the locals in hd.


----------



## chewey (Jul 28, 2004)

I'll tell you one thing, you won't pick up @#$% with a Terk antenna. Check out www.antennaweb.org to see if your area is broadcast in uhf or vhf, then get check out the antenna's at www.antennasdirect.com


----------



## bos (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks for the reply and sites, they broadcast in both uhf and vhf...which is better? or does it matter. 

Thanks again, and also why is terk bad? I thought they was suppose to be pretty good antennas.

Edit: Went and looked at antennadirect....Kind of confuse on which ones would be good or I would need. It looks like this one would be good: DB8 Ultra Long Range Multi - Directional. Opinions?


----------



## chewey (Jul 28, 2004)

bos said:


> Thanks for the reply and sites, they broadcast in both uhf and vhf...which is better? or does it matter.
> 
> Thanks again, and also why is terk bad? I thought they was suppose to be pretty good antennas.
> 
> Edit: Went and looked at antennadirect....Kind of confuse on which ones would be good or I would need. It looks like this one would be good: DB8 Ultra Long Range Multi - Directional. Opinions?


I think that the DB8 would be about as good as you can get.

As far as the diffence between vhf and uhf, I couldn't really tell you, I just know that they use different frequency numbers and different types of antennas are designed to pick them up. For instance if you get an indoor antenna the round part or the bowtie picks up uhf, and the rabbit ears are for vhf.

You might want to try and indoor antenna first before you go buy a big outdoor antenna. I have this antenna for my setup

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.gsp?product_id=2153141

I tried a variety of different antennas and this is the first one which allowed me to pick up every digital channel in Reno. It is worth a try, especially for the price. I have mine hidden in a cabinet next to the tv.

I also suggest trying to avoid the use of a diplexor. In my experience they seem to degrade the OTA signal. If you can run the antenna using its own coax, that is the best way to go.

As far as Terk goes, I have tried 3 different Terk antennas and they were no better that a $10 set of rabbit ears. Just my personal opinion that they aren't that good.

Bottom line is that you will probably have to just test a number of different setups before you know what works for your area.


----------



## bos (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks again for the reply,

I am about 30-45 miles away from the local transmitter, that antenna that you showed and well also any indoor antenna, will they pick them up that far away? I just figured I would need a long range outdoor antenna cause I am so far away. 

Thanks again,


----------



## chewey (Jul 28, 2004)

bos said:


> Thanks again for the reply,
> 
> I am about 30-45 miles away from the local transmitter, that antenna that you showed and well also any indoor antenna, will they pick them up that far away? I just figured I would need a long range outdoor antenna cause I am so far away.
> 
> Thanks again,


Yeah they can depending on your line of sight to the broadcast towers.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

All the stations are UHF, but one, PBS on DTV ch 3


----------

